# Drucker einrichten

## webbsnap

Hallo gentoo Gemeinde.

Ich habe mir einen Epson Stylus Drucker zugelegt, jedoch besteht nun das Problem, dass ich immer umbooten muss, wenn ich den Drucker verwenden will. Wie kann man den Drucker mit Linux kompatibel machen bzw. einrichten?

Danke im Voraus

----------

## Earthwings

Hallo webbsnap,

willkommen im Forum  :Smile: 

Das hängt ein bisschen davon ab, welche Desktopumgebung (KDE, Gnome, was anderes) du verwendest und welches Drucksystem du nehmen willst (z.B. cups). Wenn du zum Beispiel KDE verwendest und Cups nimmst (Anleitung), kannst du den Drucker einfach über die KDE-Druckumgebung hinzufügen (kcontrol starten, "Angeschlossene Geräte", "Drucker", dort "Hinzufügen", "Drucker/Klasse hinzufügen").

----------

## webbsnap

Hallo earthwings,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich benutze KDE. Werde Deine Tipps mal ausprobieren.

----------

## blice

So einfach wie in in der o.g. Ubuntu Anleitung ist es leider nicht.

Ohne die Treiber wird auch KDE keinen Drucker erkennen .

Epson und Linux :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3123881-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519449.html

----------

## Earthwings

Ubuntu-Anleitung?

----------

## blice

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ..kannst du den Drucker einfach über die KDE-Druckumgebung hinzufügen (kcontrol starten, "Angeschlossene Geräte", "Drucker", dort "Hinzufügen", "Drucker/Klasse hinzufügen").
> 
> 

 

Ich muss mich hier aber Entschuldigen. Ich habe den link in der Klammer übersehen.

----------

